# Illustrator 10 - Form von Pfad(en) abziehen - ehemals Linie als Messer verwenden



## Al Tutori (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche, eine beliebige Menge von Pfaden entlang einer beliebigen Linie/Form zu beschneiden. Das Endergebnis soll (im Gegensatz zu einer Maske etc.) so aussehen:

- Alle Elemente/Ankerpunkte ausserhalb der Schnittform/-linie sind verschwunden.
- Die Schnittform/-linie selbst ist verschwunden.
- die Pfade innerhalb der Schnittform/-linie sind übrig und haben idealerweise ihre Attribute wie Farbe und Stärke erhalten.

Der Pathfinder kann so etwas anscheinend nur mit Objekten, nicht mit Pfaden, ich möchte aber (wegen nachfolgender Schritte) die Pfade NICHT umwandeln.

Ich möchte auch nicht oder wenn, dann nur überschaubar manuell nacharbeiten muessen.

Ich erinnere mich an eine alte Funktion „Pfad als Messer verwenden“, entsprechendes finde ich nicht mehr...

any ideas?

;-)


----------



## thoru (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Al Tutori,

vielleicht hilft dir die Funktion "Darunter liegende Objekte aufteilen" aus dem Menü
Objekt\Pfad. Du kannst nur nicht alle Pfade auf einmal nutzen um das drunterliegende
Objekt auf zu teilen.


----------



## Al Tutori (24. Juli 2005)

Hi,

danke! Das Aufteilen von Objekten ist kein Problem, aber ich will ja eben - umgekehrt - Pfade bzw. Pfad-haufen entlang einer oder mehrerer beliebiger Formen „ausstanzen“.

Gruesse,
Al


----------



## Al Tutori (24. Juli 2005)

Im Prinzip kommt die Pathfinder-Funktion „Kontur Aufteilen“ am nächsten - mit den Nachteilen dass alle Pfade übrigbleiben, ihre Attribute verlieren und manuell geloescht werden muessen.


----------

